# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Đi Phú Quốc nên chọn khách sạn nào?

## vinaexplorer

*Đi du lịch Phú Quốc nên chọn khách sạn nào?*

Nhìn chung các khách sạn tại Phú Quốc không nhiều, nên bạn sẽ không phải mất nhiều công khi lựa chọn cho mình một nơi ăn chốn ở hợp túi tiền. Hầu hết các khách sạn ở Phú Quốc dều nằm ở bãi biển Dương Ðông, trung tâm của đảo; một số khách sạn yên tĩnh hơn tọa lạc trên bãi biển Ông Lang, thuộc Bắc đảo.

*Các khách sạn 4 sao tại Phú Quốc:*

*Long Beach Resort:* Long Beach Resort & Spa với diện tích 2.4 hecta nằm trên bờ biển nên thơ của đảo Phú Quốc. Du khách có thể ngắm cảnh đẹp của khu du lịch Long Beach. Những ngôi nhà truyền thống Việt Nam với nội thất bằng gổ, gạch thô mang đậm nét dân tộc giúp Quý khách có cảm giác thân thiện, ấm cúng, gần gũi khi đến với khu du lịch Long Beach 

*La Veranda Resort:* Khu nghỉ mát La Veranda nằm trên bãi biển cát trắng tuyệt đẹp của bãi Trường, với phong cách kiến trúc thời thuộc địa kết hợp hài hòa với phong cách trang trí mang sắc thái văn hóa miền biển, là nơi nghỉ dưỡng sang trọng và đầy đủ tiện nghi trên đảo Phú Quốc. 

*Blue Lagoon Resort:* Lấy cảm hứng từ bộ phim "Eo Biển Xanh", khu resort Sasco Blue Lagoon là nơi lý tưởng để trải nghiệm thế giới yên bình với nắng, gió, biển xanh và cát trắng của vùng biển nhiệt đới.

*Chen La Resort:* Chen La Resort & Spa, tọa lạc trên một eo biển với không gian yên tĩnh, vừa tạo cảm giác thanh bình của vùng biển Phú Quốc vừa đem lại không khí sang trọng mà khu resort biệt lập này thể hiện 

*Eden Resort:* Khách sạn - Resort Eden Phú Quốc - một nơi nghỉ dưỡng xinh đẹp, tọa lạc trên bờ biển phía Tây của đảo ngọc Phú Quốc, chỉ 20 phút từ sân bay và nằm sát bãi biển với dải cát trắng xóa được ôm lấy bởi làn nước trong xanh và yên bình của bờ Vịnh Thái Lan. Resort nằm trên bờ biển yên bình nơi bạn có thể bơi, lặn bất cứ lúc nào bạn muốn. Bạn còn có thể đắm mình thư giãn trong hồ bơi gần bãi biển.


*Các Khách Sạn 3 sao tại Phú Quốc:*

*Khách Sạn Thiên Hải Sơn:* Thiên Hải Sơn Resort tọa lạc trên diện tích rộng 3 hec-ta, với bãi biển trải dài, hướng ra biển Thái Bình Dương. Chỉ mất 10 phút từ sân bay hay 20 phút từ bến tàu, Thiên Hải Sơn Resort là nơi lý tưởng để đắm mình cùng thiên nhiên và biển xanh cát trắng 

*Khách Sạn Hương Biển:* Khách sạn Hương Biển Phú Quốc tọa lạc ngay trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông, nằm trên bãi biển, hướng ra vịnh Thái Lan. Tất cả phòng ốc của khách sạn Hương Biển đều được trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi của một khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao

*Khách Sạn Pacific:* Khách sạn Thái Bình Dương - Pacific Phú Quốc nay đổi tên thành Cửu Long Phú Quốc Resort, là khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao tọa lạc trên bãi biển Cửa Lấp, Bà Kèo, Phú Quốc. Khách sạn có 47 phòng nghỉ và 36 bungalow cùng với hệ thống nhà hàng bãi biển và nhà hàng sân thượng chuyên phục vụ các món ăn Âu, Á và các món hải sản tươi sống của vùng biển Phú Quốc. Tất cá các phòng được trang bi đầy đủ tiện nghi: Máy lạnh, máy nước nóng, truyền hình cáp, mini-bar, điện thoại..

*Mai Spa Resort*: Mai Spa Phú Quốc là một khu resort mini với phong cách ấm cúng, nằm trong khu vườn nhiệt đới và hướng ra biển của vịnh Thái Lan, chắc chắn sẽ để lại cho khách ở cảm giác không quên một khi đã từng lưu lại nơi này.

----------

